# Estee Lauder double wear or Nars sheer matte?



## Dollfaced (Mar 3, 2010)

I have oily skin and I play sports, so foundation seems to disappear thought the day.
At the moment, I'm using MUFE HD  (almost done!) I like the finish, but I don't like how it doesn't cover red spots so well.
I recently tried MUFE face&body and its REALLY great 
-it gives me a beeeeautiful finish
-covers red spots really really well
-layers really well without caking or looking too heavy
-is water proof
-looks lovely with powder on top.
but it also seems to disappear. :/ and i get oily really fast when i wear this foundation.
I also tried the new mac foundation, and its sooo beautful on my skin, but does not do well with my oily skin.

Sooo I've been looking to try both Estee Lauder DW and Nars sheer matte.
They both seem to have good reviews. Any suggestions?


----------



## foxxylatina07 (Mar 3, 2010)

I would go with DW because its long lasting, covers well and control oil really good w/o having to touch up as much. Make sure you moisturise well because it can feel a bit drying at times and also it'll help the foundation glide on smoother. Oh and its also transfer proof so I hth. You should read the reviews in makeup alley for both foundations so that you can know for sure which one you want. If you want to try both get samples and from there you will really know which one will work better for you. Good luck


----------



## Mabelle (Mar 3, 2010)

you should try out mufe mat velvet at some point.


----------



## MissAlphaKitty (Mar 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dollfaced* 

 
_I have oily skin and I play sports, so foundation seems to disappear thought the day.
At the moment, I'm using MUFE HD  (almost done!) I like the finish, but I don't like how it doesn't cover red spots so well.
I recently tried MUFE face&body and its REALLY great 
-it gives me a beeeeautiful finish
-covers red spots really really well
-layers really well without caking or looking too heavy
-is water proof
-looks lovely with powder on top.
but it also seems to disappear. :/ and i get oily really fast when i wear this foundation.
I also tried the new mac foundation, and its sooo beautful on my skin, but does not do well with my oily skin._

 

Try Prep & Prime SPF 50 as your primer before applying MUFE F&B.
It's well reviewed on MUA for oil control

you should be able to get a sample from your local counter/store


----------



## jeannesmiles (Dec 7, 2010)

I've used both and for me it depends on what kind of coverage I'm looking for.  The Estee Lauder Double Wear provides excellent coverage and lasts a long time but doesn't have as natural of a finish as the Nars Sheer Matte.  The Nars Sheer Matte, however, provides less coverage but it is buildable.  I wear the Nars Sheer Matte everyday since it doesn't look like I'm wearing a lot of makeup.  You'll definitely need concealer to cover any prominent flaws/blemishes when wearing the Nars Sheer Matte.  If I'm going somewhere where I need a longer lasting foundation and I won't be able to do touch-ups, I wear my Estee Lauder Double Wear.


----------



## KimmyAnn_678 (Dec 9, 2010)

Visit your Estee Lauder and you can a sample before you try 
  	Lauder also has Double Wear Light, which is a more lightweight formula and has a natural finish.  Still long wearing   I use both.  DW when I'm at work or going out, and DWL or the new Double Wear Loose Powder Foundation when I'm just being bummy and running out to the grocery store or something, but don't want to scare people LOL.


----------



## nony222 (Dec 28, 2010)

i have oily skin too, i prefer dwl  it's light,a long wear,  oil control and minimize a pore .  it give me light to med cover
​


----------



## ztirkazoid (Dec 28, 2010)

I have combination/oily, acne-prone skin and I'd go with EL Double Wear.  I've tried many foundations and this one is my favourite.  It has medium-to-full coverage and my face looks flawless and matte all day when I wear it, even when it's not!  With this foundation, I rarely reach for a primer, concealer or powder.  If you prefer a more sheer coverage some days, apply the foundation with a damp sponge.  Go and grab a sample immediately at your EL counter!  FYI if you do decide to get it, don't forget MAC carries a pump that will fit the bottle as well.


----------



## heidik (Dec 28, 2010)

i love EL double wear


----------



## fieran (Dec 29, 2010)

ztirkazoid said:


> I have combination/oily, acne-prone skin and I'd go with EL Double Wear.  I've tried many foundations and this one is my favourite.  It has medium-to-full coverage and my face looks flawless and matte all day when I wear it, even when it's not!  With this foundation, I rarely reach for a primer, concealer or powder.  If you prefer a more sheer coverage some days, apply the foundation with a damp sponge.  Go and grab a sample immediately at your EL counter!  FYI if you do decide to get it, don't forget MAC carries a pump that will fit the bottle as well.


  	EL Double Wear has silicones right?


----------



## ztirkazoid (Dec 29, 2010)

Yes, it does.


----------

